# Eggs wobbling



## blazinblake

Does anyone know how long after eggs start wobbling when they hatch? Mine have been wobbling for two days


----------



## Apyl

Not sure. But I would guess a couple days. The wobbling is the babies getting into place to start pipping.


----------



## blazinblake

It is not wobbling as much is it dying or settling to get ready to hatch


----------



## Apyl

No clue, what happens during these last few days of incubating is totally up to the strength of the chick. Only the strongest hatch, this is natures way of weeding out the week. Also are you sure the incubator wasn't bumped or someone was walking heavily that made the egg shake. I've had that happen lol. I got all excited just to find out the egg was wobbling due to vibration.


----------

